# Instruments and Equipment > Equipment >  Man I need a good tuner...

## B381

Trying to find a good head stock tuner.  I had a Snark, which was good but the arm attachment broke with use.  Got a few D'addario's like in the picture I took.  Also have the reverb, just pay shipping freebie.

The D'addario's are about 6 months old and are developing issues and becoming unreliable.  The freebie works but is inconsistent with readings.

Recommend a good one for me.

----------


## B381



----------


## B381

Just found a good thread about these micro tuners...interesting.

https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/t...uner-My-Review

----------


## John Bertotti

My favorite so far. I also have the Strobo HD a great and versatile tuner metronome but for a headstock tuner, I have replaced all others with this one.

If space is an issue it fits nicely in my TKL case above the Oldwave A headstock.

----------


## Don Grieser

Get the TC Electronics Unitune, or the Polytune if you have a guitar also. I've been through a bunch of tuners, and it's the best one I've found. Accurate (especially in strobe mode), battery lasts a really long time, excellent build quality.

----------

GrooverMcTube

----------


## foldedpath

For as long as I've been active here on the Cafe, a "what's a good tuner?" thread invariably turns into a long thread of posts about "What I like and What I use." Which has value, but unless you've tried every available tuner out there to make that comparison, it has to be taken with a grain of salt. Not every tuner is suited to every player. 

That's a problem with "strobe tuners" in particular, which requires some patience in working with them. Some players prefer a fast-acting digital needle tuner that may have a wider acceptance for "in tune," which is good for jams and gigs, at the cost of not being able to drill down into the fine tuning you might want for setting bridge intonation.

So, since this will end up as a "what I use" thread anyway...  :Smile: 

What I use is the current model of the Peterson clip-on tuner. It's the best one I've ever used, including the previous model, but I've been in the Peterson camp for years, so take that with a grain of salt. I'm used to the display method. The clip angle is large enough to work on my mandolin, OM, and acoustic guitars, including a fairly large Classical guitar headstock. This new version is much smaller than the first one, easier to fold back and hide behind the headstock:

https://www.petersontuners.com/products/stroboClipHD/

FWIW, I also use the Peterson iStrobosoft tuner app on my Android phone for initial tuning of my "Irish" flute at a session. Once you get used to the display, it's easy to use on more than one device.

Edit to add: I also own the TC Polytune, it's good, but I don't like the fixed angle. It's more difficult to adjust for a good readable angle behind the headstock.

----------

B381, 

lflngpicker, 

Mark Gunter, 

Michael H Geimer

----------


## Greg P. Stone

I just switched to the Unitune because my Snarks just didn't work as well as they did on guitar. As a forum member pointed out, Sweetwater has them for $30.

----------

Elliot Luber

----------


## illinoisfiddler

If you are willing to use a hand held tuner instead of a headstock one, I would try the Korg Custom GA. Best tuner hands down for accuracy and low price, plus a great visual display. Otherwise, for a headstock tuner I like the Snark "tight" tuner as it seems to work better for mandolin, fiddle, and other treble instruments.

----------

WaxwellHaus

----------


## kurth83

I get best tuning results with a Korg CA1(or 2, similar to the GA mentioned above, but chromatic), a pickup, and plugged into the tuner.  Mics and headstock tuners are less accurate for me.  The Korg is so great because it has some lights for the quick touch-ups (semi-accurate), and a quick responding needle accurate to one cent.  Because it has both a quick-fix and a super-accurate mode, I never need anything else.  And they are dirt cheap, I have one in every case.

At a gig I have been known to use pedal tuners for bass, but nobody cares about that here. :-)

Frankly, the issue I have at gigs, is I tune one string of each course with the tuner, and the second string of each course by ear, which is still more accurate than the tuner, haha.  In a noisy band-warmup situation I can't hear the second string, I have to go find a quiet place sometimes.

----------

WaxwellHaus

----------


## Doug Brock

I'm kind of a tuner junky and enjoy trying different ones. My current favorite is the Peterson Stoboclip HD. I also like the Peterson app on my iPhone but that doesn't work when I'm around other musicians who are all tuning or playing at the same time.

----------


## EdHanrahan

What I don't get is that many are impressed by tuners that "lock on" to a note easily, when all that really means is that the tuner has a wider tolerance of _in_accuracy that a less-steady tuner might have.  Sure, it's nice to see the green light, or the digital needle, sit there rock-steady, but that's often steady at a hypothetical range of, let's say, A = 439.9 to 440.1 (a range of +/- 10 cents), while a "less steady" tuner might only become steady w/in a range of, again just for example, 439.998 to 440.002 (a range of +/- 0.2 cents).  Clearly, the "less-steady" tuner gives a more accurate result but it doesn't "feel" as rewarding to use - unless you listen crirically.

----------

almeriastrings, 

Bertram Henze, 

ccravens, 

Eldon Dennis, 

foldedpath, 

Iron, 

Mark Gunter, 

Scot Thayer

----------


## almeriastrings

Spot on.

----------


## kurth83

I think Ed nailed it, it takes some getting used to a more accurate tuner.  The good ones, with a little practice, will let you dial in as accurate a tune as you have time for.  My snark tight would say everything was fine, my ears and the Korg disagreed.  I once posted a thread on that subject and was met with some skepticism.  I guess in the end whatever works for you is best, but some of us can hear instruments that were tuned with a more 'tolerant' tuner...

Strings when plucked will start sharp, and drop in pitch as they drop in volume (more noticeable on the lower strings).  An accurate tuner will let you see that.  If it says your string is in tune for the duration of a note, then it isn't a very accurate tuner.  But now you can see why it is harder to use them.  You have to tune for the range of each string, pluck at the same force for each string, so it is harder to use a less forgiving tuner.  But the rewards of hearing the instrument sing in tune with itself (and others) is worth it.  It's also good ear training, to learn to hear those subtle differences after you tune up.

When I was younger, and my ears weren't as trained, I couldn't hear out-of-tune hardly at all. But after years of practice and training, now I hear things that others miss.

FYI, the most accurate tuner I own is actually in my Helix multipedal, but nobody is going to buy that just for a tuner. :-)

----------

Rob Meyer

----------


## CES

I used to be a Snark fan, and for single course instruments they’re fine. But I made the “mistake” of downloading the Strobotune phone app, and now I can see and hear the tolerance differences with a Snark. Since I haven’t yet decided on another headstock tuner I still use the Snark in noisier environments, but usually have to do fine tuning by ear to get the courses in unison.

The Snarks are very good for for tuning in noisy environments on guitar, uke, bass, and banjo, though.

----------


## onassis

I'm also a fan of the Unitune these days, especially in strobe mode.  It's got me thinking about getting the new iteration of the Stroboclip.

----------


## MikeZito

For my 2-cents, I love my Super Snark . . . .

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## fatt-dad

the Peterson strobe is better than the Snark.

Yes, these threads go on and on, but you do see a lot of Peterson strobe comments, 'cause they are great!

I do like the red snark; however - they are cheap and work!

f-d

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Denny Gies

I found a square Snark that fits on the headstock and fits into the case just fine.  Never have to take it off and it seems to work great.

----------


## William Smith

Yep Peterson Strobe-clips! I love mine, I've had many different over the years and Peterson is tops if you want perfect tuning! IMHO anyway. Their new clip on design is smaller than the older silver ones. Still nothing wrong with the older silver models! Worth every penny.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## UsuallyPickin

Yeah …. tuners. What works for you, your music and your budget is what's best. Keep an extra battery in your case and play on. I fiddle so even when the tuner says I'm good I play the fifths in pairs and adjust by ear. B strings on guitars are another place I tweak what a tuner reads as good. I use Cleartune on my phone, a Sabine at my workstations, Snark tuners stay in my guitar and mandolin cases and a D'Addario micro is attached to my most played fiddles.  R/

----------


## Michael H Geimer

Peterson StroboPlus HD is the one for me. Have used it on all the instruments for over 6 years now, including calibrating the key tracking for synths and tuning the spinet piano. I genuinely credit its accuracy for improvements in my own pitch recognition over the years; never being out of tune means learning what _always in tune_ sounds like.

----------

John Bertotti

----------


## Markus

For those who used the older StroboClip ... is the HD one any significant improvement or just a better form factor/display/etc?




The longer I play mandolin, the more I appreciate what the StroboClip does [or my strobe pedal tuner, the TurboTuner ST300]. The amount of pair-matching I need to do when using one of these is minimal compared to where a Snark leaves me, and when performing I don't want to spend my time worrying about how I sound like a mandolin orchestra due to the snark leaving each string slightly off it's pair while telling me it's perfectly in tune.

When I'm at a chaotic jam with people who sound like they last tuned their mandolin in 1983, any tuner will do.

----------


## Doug Brock

I had the older Stroboclip, but it died on me a couple of years ago, so it's difficult for me to compare performance with my current Stroboclip HD. My feeling is that the new version works better than the old version, but then I've been happy with most of my Peterson products over the years. I do greatly prefer the current form factor, though. I have it behind the mandolin head and it is much more discrete, with the rectangular tuner body up pretty close to the wood.

----------

Markus

----------


## Bertram Henze

I use a D'Addario for quite a long time now and have learned to avoid what will throw off any tuner:
- flat battery (after 6 months? was this the original battery? was the tuner switched off after tuning or did it have to run along with the whole jam/session/practise?
- other instruments playing loudly? just as the mandolin is made for projecting out, it's good at catching sound from the outside and resonate along.c

----------


## stevojack665

I've used many tuners over the years and this might sound like a strange suggestion but the best headstock tuner I've used is super inexpensive. It's very good at picking up string vibration on mandolin and is very accurate with fine gradation.
$6 + shipping from monoprice
https://www.monoprice.com/product?c_...06&p_id=611210

Best, Stevo

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## foldedpath

> For those who used the older StroboClip ... is the HD one any significant improvement or just a better form factor/display/etc?


I have both the older (silver) and newer (black) versions. I don't notice any real difference in accuracy or ability to pick up the sound in a noisy environment between the two. The advantage of the new one is the smaller size that's less conspicuous and easier to hide behind the headstock, and the display is also brighter and easier to see. Battery life seems about the same. 

There is one thing I don't like about the new one compared to the original, and that's the tiny little nib on top that turns it on and off. It's tricky to find that little switch in the heat of battle with my large fingers. One time while fumbling for the switch, I managed to accidentally get it off the Equal Temperament setting. Tuning up sounded sour, and it took me a while to figure out what the heck was going on, in the middle of a session. I finally figured out how to reset it. The buttons on the old silver model were easier to use. It's not a major drawback, I just have to be a little more careful turning the new one on and off.

----------

Markus

----------


## Elliot Luber

I use the D'Addario mini and I'm not happy with it. The Strobo HD appears to be the most accurate, but the Unitune seems easier to zero in on actually tuning. At about half the price, it's probably the way I would go. https://youtu.be/va-smVEXEfg

----------


## John Bertotti

> I have both the older (silver) and newer (black) versions. I don't notice any real difference in accuracy or ability to pick up the sound in a noisy environment between the two. The advantage of the new one is the smaller size that's less conspicuous and easier to hide behind the headstock, and the display is also brighter and easier to see. Battery life seems about the same. 
> 
> There is one thing I don't like about the new one compared to the original, and that's the tiny little nib on top that turns it on and off. It's tricky to find that little switch in the heat of battle with my large fingers. One time while fumbling for the switch, I managed to accidentally get it off the Equal Temperament setting. Tuning up sounded sour, and it took me a while to figure out what the heck was going on, in the middle of a session. I finally figured out how to reset it. The buttons on the old silver model were easier to use. It's not a major drawback, I just have to be a little more careful turning the new one on and off.


I wondered about battery life. I do not have a spare in my case but I might consider it soon, actually, does it have a replaceable battery or is it recharged, I need to go look because I honestly don't know! 

I got the one I posted above and the strobo plus hd around November last year and still haven't replaced the battery in the strobo clip hd. The pic above shows full charge. I do not, however, leave it on all the time. When I pull my mandolin out I check the tuning and other than weather-related changes I rarely have to do much more than a minor tweak to keep it tuned up. I do not use it on all the strings but get one correct and then adjust the rest from there. I also shut it off right after I do so and put it away. Do most of you leave yours powered on all the time you're playing?

----------


## DHopkins

> Trying to find a good head stock tuner.  I had a Snark, which was good but the arm attachment broke with use.  Got a few D'addario's like in the picture I took.  Also have the reverb, just pay shipping freebie.
> 
> The D'addario's are about 6 months old and are developing issues and becoming unreliable.  The freebie works but is inconsistent with readings.
> 
> Recommend a good one for me.


Change the batteries.

I have D'addario's and even the freebie Reverb tuner.  The D'addario's are at least 5 years old and I've never ever had any trouble with any them. I do keep a small stock of 2032 batteries.

----------


## mrmando

I've started using Airyware on a smartphone. 

One thing about playing a Lyon & Healy Style A mandola is that there is absolutely no good place to put a clip-on tuner.

----------

William Smith

----------


## Doug Brock

> I've started using Airyware on a smartphone. 
> 
> One thing about playing a Lyon & Healy Style A mandola is that there is absolutely no good place to put a clip-on tuner.


Nothing wrong with using a phone app, as long as you are in a quiet place. I wonder if the DAddario violin tuner might work on the body of your mandolin. 

https://www.guitarcenter.com/DAddari...RoC9zoQAvD_BwE

----------


## Bertram Henze

> I do keep a small stock of 2032 batteries.


Sounds familiar to me. The D'Addario micro has a curious habit of indicating a low battery long before you really have to change it, but there comes a time when it shuts down on you in the middle of tuning.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> I wonder if the D’Addario violin tuner might work on the body of your mandolin. 
> 
> https://www.guitarcenter.com/DAddari...RoC9zoQAvD_BwE


That is the same D'Addario micro I use (just with a shorter clamp for the headstock). I see that one once a month on a fiddle to my right in a session. I suspect that mandolins are deeper than violins, so the violin body clamp might be too short.

----------


## Mark Gunter

What I use thread ... spot on.

I use two kinds of tuners. Cheap tuners for when accuracy is practically meaningless. This is not so often, but there are moments. Brand doesnt matter. Theyre easy to use, and cheap, and inaccurate (read EdHanrahan above). Who cares if one doesnt last long? Theyre cheap. I can give them away like candy to folk who just need a tuner (it happens often).

The other kind is the Stroboclip HD. It is my go to, because accuracy matters. Its not so cheap and I can only afford one.

YMMV

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## B381

> Change the batteries.
> 
> I have D'addario's and even the freebie Reverb tuner.  The D'addario's are at least 5 years old and I've never ever had any trouble with any them. I do keep a small stock of 2032 batteries.


I have..tried three different new batteries, same result.

----------


## John Bertotti

One other point, if you decide on a Peterson tuner, any of them, don't just run out and buy one. I got my last two, the Strobo Plus HD and the Strobo Clip HD, at the same time because of a sale they had, both and the metronome option on the Plus for under the normal cost of the plus. I kept an eye on the Peterson website and signed up for their emails and account etc. I saved a small fortune on the last sale. Just a heads up they do have them occasionally, the one at the end of last year was one of the best I 've ever seen from them and we are now moving into a holiday weekend. I haven't checked their site lately because I have three Petersons, those above and a 590 from many years ago, and really have no need for another but it might be worth a look.


I just checked their site and do not see a sale today but I would keep an eye out this weekend, you never know. I did see they have a new stomp coming out for those with pedal boards.

And if you want to try it you could try the app I use it sometimes also in a quiet room but you can get a clip for most phones to use with the app. I have used the clip into the lightning dongle from my phone and it worked really well.

----------


## fatt-dad

Just a comment on the Polytune - at least the one I bought, "TC" maybe?

That think only has one degree of freedom on the pivot.  It hinges up and down, but not side to side.  Irritating!

That said, it seems accurate.

f-d

----------


## Doug Brock

> That is the same D'Addario micro I use (just with a shorter clamp for the headstock). I see that one once a month on a fiddle to my right in a session. I suspect that mandolins are deeper than violins, so the violin body clamp might be too short.


You're right. I just tried it on one of my mandolins and the clamp is just a bit too short. Oh well!

----------


## Doug Brock

> Just a comment on the Polytune - at least the one I bought, "TC" maybe?
> 
> That think only has one degree of freedom on the pivot.  It hinges up and down, but not side to side.  Irritating.
> f-d


I was going to buy one but the limited movement provided by the single hinge was a deal breaker for me. If I didn't already have the very nice Peterson, I still might have been tempted.

----------


## ccravens

> What I don't get is that many are impressed by tuners that "lock on" to a note easily, when all that really means is that the tuner has a wider tolerance of _in_accuracy that a less-steady tuner might have.  Sure, it's nice to see the green light, or the digital needle, sit there rock-steady, but that's often steady at a hypothetical range of, let's say, A = 439.9 to 440.1 (a range of +/- 10 cents), while a "less steady" tuner might only become steady w/in a range of, again just for example, 439.998 to 440.002 (a range of +/- 0.2 cents).  Clearly, the "less-steady" tuner gives a more accurate result but it doesn't "feel" as rewarding to use - unless you listen crirically.


I'll join the chorus of praise for this post.

I prefer the older silver Peterson, due to the on/off switch issue of the new ones that foldedpath spoke to. Other players have had the same issue.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> What I don't get is that many are impressed by tuners that "lock on" to a note easily, when all that really means is that the tuner has a wider tolerance of _in_accuracy that a less-steady tuner might have.  Sure, it's nice to see the green light, or the digital needle, sit there rock-steady, but that's often steady at a hypothetical range of, let's say, A = 439.9 to 440.1 (a range of +/- 10 cents), while a "less steady" tuner might only become steady w/in a range of, again just for example, 439.998 to 440.002 (a range of +/- 0.2 cents).  Clearly, the "less-steady" tuner gives a more accurate result but it doesn't "feel" as rewarding to use - unless you listen crirically.


Agree, an instrument of measurement should tell the truth, not a strong opinion. In real-world situations as with noise, other instruments playing, resonances within your own instrument etc I'd be suspicious about a machine actively ignoring all that.

----------


## pops1

I have the Peterson for the bench, polytune for the case. Long battery life, tuner is accurate. It's not a problem to simply clip it on at an angle, and you will be able to read it very easily.

----------


## mrmando

> I wonder if the DAddario violin tuner might work on the body of your mandolin. 
> 
> https://www.guitarcenter.com/DAddari...RoC9zoQAvD_BwE


I use one on the fiddle. I can't remember at the moment if I have one on the viola or not.  Mark O'Connor's band is using them, and I figure if they're good enough for Mark they couldn't hurt me. 

But on the ones I've seen, the clamp isn't wide enough to fit a mandola body. Do they make one for a cello?

Ooh, what about this? Anyone tried one of these on an oval hole mandolin or mandola?

----------


## mrmando

For long-term installation, there's also a D'Addario tuner that attaches to your tuning machines with a screw: 

https://www.stringsandbeyond.com/pla...ree-tuner.html

I don't know well this would work with typical 4-on-a-plate mandolin tuning machines. Seems to be designed with individual machines in mind.

----------


## DHopkins

> I've started using Airyware on a smartphone. 
> 
> One thing about playing a Lyon & Healy Style A mandola is that there is absolutely no good place to put a clip-on tuner.


I'm not gonna whip out my phone on stage.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> For long-term installation, there's also a D'Addario tuner that attaches to your tuning machines with a screw: 
> 
> https://www.stringsandbeyond.com/pla...ree-tuner.html
> 
> I don't know well this would work with typical 4-on-a-plate mandolin tuning machines. Seems to be designed with individual machines in mind.


I'll have to try this. Should go with the single Gotohs on my OM.

----------


## onassis

> Just a comment on the Polytune - at least the one I bought, "TC" maybe?
> 
> That think only has one degree of freedom on the pivot.  It hinges up and down, but not side to side.  Irritating!
> 
> That said, it seems accurate.
> 
> f-d


Oddly enough, I thought that the single hinge would prove annoying, but it really hasn't.  I originally got the Uni-Tune because I needed something with a display that I could see in bright sunlight (I've had trouble seeing the display on the D'Addario Micro during outdoor daylight gigs).  The display is super bright (LED, maybe?), the easiest to see of any that I've used.  And I just put it on at a slight angle (usually with the display on the front side of the peghead) and have no trouble seeing it.

----------


## Eric Platt

Peterson Stroboclip HD and or the original seem to be the most accurate. Biggest problem is the having folks borrow it and then needing to teach them how to read a strobe.

The TC models are good, but I find them very difficult to read in the sun. At least in strobe setting. Maybe need new batteries? 

Korg Sledgehammer Pro is another one I like, but again is difficult to read in the sun. 

I do often use less accurate models at home and then work on my ears to fine tune.

----------


## illinoisfiddler

The Korg GA Custom is a small handheld tuner and it is chromatic. It has a number of settings and is extremely accurate for its small size and relatively low price.

----------


## mrmando

> I'm not gonna whip out my phone on stage.


Why not? Half the audience will have theirs out.

----------

doc holiday, 

Eric Platt

----------


## Rob Roy

Another vote for TC unitune/polytune. They're very quick to nail the pitch, no waiting several seconds for the tuner to decide what the pitch is. Also very accurate, even in standard mode. When I tune each string of a pair individually, they're actually in tune with each other. Visibility is excellent and the size is not humungous. I don't leave it clipped to the headstock when not in use tho.

----------

Paul Kotapish

----------


## Roger Adams

> I use one on the fiddle. I can't remember at the moment if I have one on the viola or not.  Mark O'Connor's band is using them, and I figure if they're good enough for Mark they couldn't hurt me. 
> 
> But on the ones I've seen, the clamp isn't wide enough to fit a mandola body. Do they make one for a cello?
> 
> Ooh, what about this? Anyone tried one of these on an oval hole mandolin or mandola?


I use those on my guitars and on my Vega mando.  I like that they are out of sight.  They work well for me.

----------


## rfd

snark

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Bill McCall

I’m very fond my Korg Sledgehammer Pros.  Put them every Mando.  Yes, they’re tough to read in the sun, but I don’t know of any tuner that’s very readable in bright sunlight.  Would be useful to know though.

----------


## John Bertotti

> I’m very fond my Korg Sledgehammer Pros.  Put them every Mando.  Yes, they’re tough to read in the sun, but I don’t know of any tuner that’s very readable in bright sunlight.  Would be useful to know though.


This is my StroboClip HD in direct sunlight. It was 1140 when I took these, just a few minutes ago. My railing has some potential with a nice F tap tone. haha

----------

Eric Platt, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Bertram Henze

> I’m very fond my Korg Sledgehammer Pros.  Put them every Mando.  Yes, they’re tough to read in the sun, but I don’t know of any tuner that’s very readable in bright sunlight.  Would be useful to know though.


that problem is new to me - Irish music is more of a nocturnal thing. I haven't played a session in sunlight in years.

----------

Cobalt

----------


## Bill McCall

Bluegrass players can be up at the crack of noon, or so I've heard :Smile: 

And my SC-1 drives me crazy with lines which is why I switched to the Korg.

----------

Bertram Henze

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Ooh, what about this? Anyone tried one of these on an oval hole mandolin or mandola?


Basically a good idea, but my OM's hole is reinforced with a narrow ring underneath, I have my doubts about fixing a tuner there.

----------


## Phil Goodson

> For long-term installation, there's also a D'Addario tuner that attaches to your tuning machines with a screw: 
> 
> https://www.stringsandbeyond.com/pla...ree-tuner.html
> 
> I don't know well this would work with typical 4-on-a-plate mandolin tuning machines. Seems to be designed with individual machines in mind.


I think this thing screws *right into your peghead*, not attaching to tuners. :Disbelief:

----------


## Bertram Henze

> I think this thing screws *right into your peghead*, not attaching to tuners.


The tuners are fixed with screws already, so I guess you take one of those screws out and this screw in instead. But I will find out.

----------


## Bill McCall

> The tuners are fixed with screws already, so I guess you take one of those screws out and this screw in instead. But I will find out.


that's what the video shows.  So no added violation of the peghead.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Originally Posted by Bertram Henze
> 
> 
> The tuners are fixed with screws already, so I guess you take one of those screws out and this screw in instead. But I will find out.
> 
> 
> that's what the video shows.  So no added violation of the peghead.


indeed, it seems to work.

----------


## mrmando

> indeed, it seems to work.


Cool -- do you think it would work with standard 4-on-a-plate tuners?

----------


## mrmando

Hm, I wonder if the Korg Dolcetto-V would work on the Lyon & Healy mandola?  Its clamp is designed for a violin or viola pegbox.  

https://www.korg.com/us/products/tun...to_v/index.php

----------


## Rdeane

Try contacting Snark. I had the same problem and they sent me a new one.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Cool -- do you think it would work with standard 4-on-a-plate tuners?


I don't see why not.

----------


## albino

The Polytune really has been the greatest tuner I’ve had yet. I’ve probably owned mine since they first became available and it’s been through literally everything a tuner can be exposed to. Sadly though it has been sat and stepped on one too many times and now it’s starting to be unreliable. That’s purely because of my extreme handling though. I’ve probably hit it with a hammer by accident too once. I’m currently weighing it against the Peterson clip on as a replacement. It’s a hard choice for sure.

----------


## WaxwellHaus

Since a couple people have put in recommendations for the Korg CA-1 & CA-2 despite them being hand-held rather than clip-on I just thought I'd mention that Korg also makes the TM-60BK, which is like an upgraded CA-2 combined with a metronome. 

It's backlit, accurate, allows you to set tap tempos for the metronome, gets long battery life out of AAAs (something I'm personally more likely to find laying around the house in the pinch than watch batteries), has an auto-off feature... everything I wanted in a tuner for under $25.

----------


## lflngpicker

Thanks for all the great suggestions-- I am hoping for a StroboClip HD for my 64th BD in a week.  I can appreciate all the other possibilities, as well, but the clip-on is best when playing with others who are amplified unless one uses a pedal tuner.  Does the StroboClip have the metronome as the Snark does?  If so, is it a tap tempo type?

----------


## John Bertotti

Strobo clip HD does not have a metronome. I would also suggest using a strobo first to see if you like it. I talked another into buying one but he promptly returned it because he didn’t like how it didn’t just lock in. The app is really good as well and might be a good way to get your feet wet and see if this style of tuner is for you.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## vince f

I do not like the strobe. I used a petersen strobe clip, did not work for one of the mando string courses. just not as quick and intuitive as I like. I don't get the benefit.  I also find the LED tuners like D'adario hard to feel confident in, not enough resolution when you are high or low to know exactly how far out you are.

Best tuner I have ever used is the korg AW2. Very accurate, informative readout, you know exactly how far out you are. It is the ONLY tuner I have used that works on every instrument I have: fiddle, mando, bass, guitar, banjo. Amazing. When Korg stopped making them I got all the ones back that my kids "borrowed." Battery lasts nearly forever. Only problems 1) the mount is a little weird, and 2) some of the ones I have the battery door is a bit loose. But the tuning performance is great. Everything else I have tried is weak by comparison.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## John Bertotti

> I do not like the strobe. I used a petersen strobe clip, did not work for one of the mando string courses. just not as quick and intuitive as I like. I don't get the benefit.  I also find the LED tuners like D'adario hard to feel confident in, not enough resolution when you are high or low to know exactly how far out you are.
> 
> Best tuner I have ever used is the korg AW2. Very accurate, informative readout, you know exactly how far out you are. It is the ONLY tuner I have used that works on every instrument I have: fiddle, mando, bass, guitar, banjo. Amazing. When Korg stopped making them I got all the ones back that my kids "borrowed." Battery lasts nearly forever. Only problems 1) the mount is a little weird, and 2) some of the ones I have the battery door is a bit loose. But the tuning performance is great. Everything else I have tried is weak by comparison.


I must admit on my OldWave A the E strings take a bit more pluck to register properly but they do work. I just adjusted my picking a bit. On my 000-18 GE I use my nail. But so far other than that the clip has worked on everything I have tried it on. The 590 and strobo plus HD also work on everything I have used them on.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## pops1

Clip on tuners are designed to work with very little effort when you pluck the string. Striking it hard can overdrive them. Very lightly touch the string with your finger or a pick, very lightly.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Johnny60

Just got a TC Polytune - love it!

Bright, really accurate and built like a tank.  The head doesn’t swivel, but you just attach it an angle where you can see it.  I don’t leave my tuners on the instruments - tune up and take it off.

----------


## pops1

I have a couple polytune/unitune tuners. They are great tuners, but have one weak spot. I take them off and put them on after opening them. The small thin plastic can otherwise crack where you would squeeze the tuner to clamp it on. If it is opened first it won't be a problem. Been using them for a couple years daily, and have hardly changed a battery.

----------

Astro

----------


## cformony

> trying to find a good head stock tuner.  I had a snark, which was good but the arm attachment broke with use.  Got a few d'addario's like in the picture i took.  Also have the reverb, just pay shipping freebie.
> 
> The d'addario's are about 6 months old and are developing issues and becoming unreliable.  The freebie works but is inconsistent with readings.
> 
> Recommend a good one for me.


well, on my guitars, the vibration sensing tuners work fine.  On my banjo, they are borderline at best and on the mando, they are a waste of time.  I wound up using an ap on my phone for the mando and banjo.  Its called,.  Da tuner lite. And it works great on anything.

----------


## Phil Goodson

> well, on my guitars, the vibration sensing tuners work fine.  On my banjo, they are borderline at best and *on the mando, they are a waste of time.*  I wound up using an ap on my phone for the mando and banjo.  Its called,.  Da tuner lite. And it works great on anything.


I think your experience is different from most of us with mandolins.

----------

Doug Brock

----------


## Elliot Luber

I've been investigating these. The polymode makes no sense when you're dealing with courses, so I'm between the TC Unitune and the Peterson Strobeclip. It was hard to use the D'addario clip because, it was tough to get  both before and after lights to go on at the same time to show you're in tune. Both Unitune and Strobeclip seem to be bright and accurate, my question is about whether it's harder or easier to tune with the strobe function. I get that it can be most accurate, but when you're between songs and have a minute to tweak the tuning, is it just as easy? I have no hands-on with the Peterson. I know they have a lot of fans.

----------


## Mark Gunter

Stroboclip has been great for me. Have to use it properly though; it’s a sensitive instrument. Somebody mentioned it wouldn’t read one course of strings ... for instance, striking hard with a pick can create overtones strong enough to compete with the fundamental. Also, striking a string too closely to the bridge can do that. Best reading is to use fingertips near 12th fret; a good compromise is to pluck softly in the “sweet spot” near the end of fingerboard. Very reliable, very accurate, easy to use on my instruments when done that way  :Smile:

----------


## John Bertotti

> Stroboclip has been great for me. Have to use it properly though; it’s a sensitive instrument. Somebody mentioned it wouldn’t read one course of strings ... for instance, striking hard with a pick can create overtones strong enough to compete with the fundamental. Also, striking a string too closely to the bridge can do that. Best reading is to use fingertips near 12th fret; a good compromise is to pluck softly in the “sweet spot” near the end of fingerboard. Very reliable, very accurate, easy to use on my instruments when done that way


That was me, on my Oval hole mando the E doesn't like to read unless I pick fairly firmly one High E, if its light it just doesn't catch it. I might try placing the clip on the other side of the headstock to see if that helps. All other instruments work just fine with a finger nail or very light pick stroke on the string.

----------


## onassis

> my question is about whether it's harder or easier to tune with the strobe function


One of the nice options on the Unitune is that it can be used in either normal or strobe mode.  I'm not sure if the Peterson does anything but strobe.  I've also come to appreciate that the Unitune only has the one single-direction hinge, pretty much the only moving part except for the spring clip.  Hard to imagine breaking it.  Lastly, the Unitune is significantly less expensive than the Peterson.

----------


## pops1

The Unitune in strobe is harder to read than the Peterson. The Peterson is very easy IMHO. The strobe on the Unitune is much smaller and in a flat line and look like it is going backwards sometimes. Could be my old eyes too. In regular mode it is still very accurate, fast and easy. Low battery usage which is another thing i like. I carry a spare battery, but after a year of using it daily I still haven't used it.

----------


## Mando&Me

So many choices out there. One of my favorite tuners is made by Fender. It's called Fender California tuner. It has a really huge, bright display and sells for less than $10.

M&M

----------


## greg_tsam

Man, I haven't been on in a year and a half, maybe two, and right back into the thick of it with a "what's the best" discussion.  :Smile:  Good to be back.  I've used my buddies Polytune an Stroboclips. I personally use a Snark for the past 6 years. I leaning towards a Peterson Strobo HD because of the sweetened tunings for mando.

I play bluegrass folk, hot club, swing - in crowded jams, alone, and on stage - acoustic and electric - so there's that. Can anyone share their experience with these HD's and the mando tuning?

----------


## John Bertotti

> That was me, on my Oval hole mando the E doesn't like to read unless I pick fairly firmly one High E, if its light it just doesn't catch it. I might try placing the clip on the other side of the headstock to see if that helps. All other instruments work just fine with a finger nail or very light pick stroke on the string.


Just an update, I was clipping onto the bass side of the head stock but once I slips the clip closer to the high e side I found that a normal pick of the string registers quick and true.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Philsf51

Ears

----------


## Elliot Luber

I was not happy with the D'Addario low-profile clip-on I bought, but I'm really liking the TC UniTune clip-on model. It works much better ($29 at Sweetwater.com -- no financial interest here). Exceptional service too.

----------

John Van Zandt

----------


## DiegoInSeneca

Great question, but you didn't tell us the level at which you and your buddies play, or the environment in which you play.

I'm a porch picker of limited skills, just making fun the way they used to before anyone had electricity.  Of course, I happily make an exception for electronic tuners.

My hearing is not that sophisticated yet, and neither is the level at which we play.

Recently read tuner reviews and comments for a couple of hours from who-knows-how-many websites.  For everyday music making (not pro), one review gave the KLIK UberTuner an edge of two models of the ubiquitous Snark family.  So, bought one for my wife, who has never made music before and just took up lap dulcimer.

Figure UberTuner is precise enough for many of us amateurs.  Also, we are very pleased for unconventional reasons. First, it's display is bright and easy to read ... no bifocals needed, and it could be read easily at any light level down to pitch black.  Nice big screen.  Colors that don't befuddle my red-green-color-blind eyeballs, too.

Mind you, it's bulkier than a Snark ... partly because its huge clip can easily span the 1 5/8" scroll on her dulcimer.

UberTuner is not the Maserati of tuners ... but this country boy wouldn't know what to do with a Maserati, anyway ...

;-)

----------

John Van Zandt

----------


## mandroid

I had used an A-440 htz  tuning fork for a very long time..  then tuned the others relative to the   A

----------


## double E

I have had a bunch of tuners over the years. The newest Peterson clip on strobe is the best/most accurate in my opinion. They do have a little learning curve to them. I still have the older silver one. It has always ate batteries since I bought it new. I contacted Peterson several time with no reply back. I swore Id never buy another one because of that, but I did. The old one still works but I have to always remove the battery from it or it kills it. Wish I could brag on their customer service, but I cant. I like the newer version better. I use it on my dobro, mandolin, guitar, and banjo. Tunes all of them great. Just hope i dont need any customer service.

----------


## John Bertotti

> I have had a bunch of tuners over the years. The newest Peterson clip on strobe is the best/most accurate in my opinion. They do have a little learning curve to them. I still have the older silver one. It has always ate batteries since I bought it new. I contacted Peterson several time with no reply back. I swore Id never buy another one because of that, but I did. The old one still works but I have to always remove the battery from it or it kills it. Wish I could brag on their customer service, but I cant. I like the newer version better. I use it on my dobro, mandolin, guitar, and banjo. Tunes all of them great. Just hope i dont need any customer service.


I wonder what happened with you contacting Peterson. I have had multiple emails with them over the years and never had any issues with their customer service. I don’t think I ever waited more then a day for a reply and recently I sent an email with some questions and got the reply by the end of the day and it was a weekend holiday.  The 4th and I know they were closed. So my experience is completely opposite. Now KORG on the other hand I have waited weeks upon weeks for CS to answer some questions not found in their faqs area and that wasn’t for a tuner but a flagship workstation. I generally give the benefit of the doubt at first because Corp emails systems are notoriously weighted with filters that can cause all kinds of issues.

----------


## John Bertotti

just to say it took a week and they say it could take five business day but KORG did get back to me. So they worked within their states limits.

----------


## PVia

I have a bunch of the D'Addario microtuners and for the most part they live on each one of my acoustic instruments. Yes, a fresh battery is needed more often than you'd think, so you have to stay on top of things. I find them accurate enough for almost any situation I'm in. The Petersen strobes are great in any flavor, love the older fliptop, and the iPhone app is really wonderful.

Also, don't forget that each instrument has its differences as to how it responds to tuning. We'd all love to just tune to open strings or harmonics and be done with it, but a lot of guitars like to be tuned to, i.e., fingered notes at the 3rd fret or something similar. Sometimes a guitar can be tuned to open strings, but the low E string needs to be tuned to its 3rd fret G, etc...there are a lot of variations among guitars and mandolins, and if you spend time with them you'll learn their quirks.

Just food for thought...

----------


## lflngpicker

I did get the StroboClip HD for my BD, and am using it religiously.  It is so accurate, but it is a skill building exercise.  Getting used to it and becoming accustomed to the forward and backward motion increases the accuracy of the string's pitch.  The part I had to get used to was striking the string less frequently and being more observant of the reduced or increased motion of the strobe effect, while waiting for it to stop on the pitch.  The sweeteners for the mandolin, electric guitar and acoustic guitar are very useful and I have more confidence in the accuracy that I am able to achieve with my instruments. I know this is delayed, but thanks to the OP for the thread!

----------

